# Where Is The Snow ??????????????????



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

WELL HERE WE ARE DEC 23RD 62 DEGREES OUT AND ITS RAINING BUCKETS ......................:crying: HAVE PLOWS WILL TRAVEL FOR SNOW !!!!!


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Drive North*



nickplowing1972;465873 said:


> WELL HERE WE ARE DEC 23RD 62 DEGREES OUT AND ITS RAINING BUCKETS ......................:crying: HAVE PLOWS WILL TRAVEL FOR SNOW !!!!!


Hey PA, drive 1.5 hours straight north later tonight, you may have to detour a bit if Lake Erie has not froze over, we should have some on the ground by then..... 3-6" predicted.... already have had 36" of snow this month...

Al

tymusic


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

nickplowing1972;465873 said:


> WELL HERE WE ARE DEC 23RD 62 DEGREES OUT AND ITS RAINING BUCKETS ......................:crying: HAVE PLOWS WILL TRAVEL FOR SNOW !!!!!


Yup...It gets a little depressing reading and looking at all the pics of everyone else getting tons of snow.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

StratfordPusher;465895 said:


> Hey PA, drive 1.5 hours straight north later tonight, you may have to detour a bit if Lake Erie has not froze over, we should have some on the ground by then..... 3-6" predicted.... already have had 36" of snow this month...
> 
> Al
> 
> tymusic


hey al i might just be tempted im getting anxious here !!!!!!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

New England is getting rained out also. We've had a break from the snow for now...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

61 and raining here.......very very depressing! Had a few salt runs and one plowable event so far! I want the big nor'easter to come up the coast, with a nice cold high pressure sitting up by JD! 6-12 of powder from philly-boston!:bluebounc


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You are welcome to come here also. I will stay at home and you can do my route. Mine is a little tuff, you have to try and cover all the breakdowns and PITA places.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cet;466161 said:


> You are welcome to come here also. I will stay at home and you can do my route. Mine is a little tuff, you have to try and cover all the breakdowns and PITA places.


hhahahahaha.....i think im up to the challenge! Better then trying to avoid 40,000$ Mercedes at ray cantana! They say that all the cars will be moved, always a few left over!


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

too much snow this year give a brake too fix things


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

big bird;466175 said:


> too much snow this year give a brake too fix things


THAT JUST ISNT RIGHT....WAY TO RUB IT IN HAHAHA


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

mine is all melted today  i was looking at henry's forecast on accu weather and things maybe looking better for jan and feb for use guys in PA and NJ


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

big bird;466175 said:


> too much snow this year give a brake too fix things


Yeah nick and i have so much snow down here......i dont know what we are going to do!wesport Cant wait for the first coastal, hits me and nick no1 else!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

big bird;466175 said:


> too much snow this year give a brake too fix things


Yeah nick and i have so much snow down here......i dont know what we are going to do!wesport Cant wait for the first coastal, hits me and nick no1 else! hahhahaha Yeah i saw hm report, sometimes he is a little snow happy! Hopefully he is rite about this!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*i Hope Your Right There Tls Ive Got The Itch Ready To Head Out Plow Some Leaves Or Something Lol*


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

dam its snowing right now time to fire up the trucks


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

nickplowing1972;466200 said:


> *i Hope Your Right There Tls Ive Got The Itch Ready To Head Out Plow Some Leaves Or Something Lol*


haven't seen leaves in a long long time just a lot of snow


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

big bird;466204 said:


> haven't seen leaves in a long long time just a lot of snow


hahahah yeah nick its going to be great, a low starting fromVA coast tracking just outside of benchmark! 6-12 for the i-95 area, may be a little east for depew NY to get into the action!


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

tls22;466211 said:


> hahahah yeah nick its going to be great, a low starting fromVA coast tracking just outside of benchmark! 6-12 for the i-95 area, may be a little east for depew NY to get into the action!


who is nick ny name john that ok for the 6-12 got a 1inch and go plow payuppayup


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

big bird;466213 said:


> who is nick ny name john that ok for the 6-12 got a 1inch and go plow payuppayup


*UMMMMMMM I COULD BE NICK HENCE THE SCREENAME BUT AN INCH OR 12 WHO CARES I JUST WANT SOME SNOW AND YOUR DIGS AINT WORKING BIGBYRD:waving:*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

big bird;466213 said:


> who is nick ny name john that ok for the 6-12 got a 1inch and go plow payuppayup


i was talking to nick from philly about the storm that will hit us....and miss you!


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

tls22;466250 said:


> i was talking to nick from philly about the storm that will hit us....and miss you!


thats ok i need a good nights rest lol i might feel a little better ty


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

tls22;466250 said:


> i was talking to nick from philly about the storm that will hit us....and miss you!


LMAO TLS MERRY XMAS HUH?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

big bird;466253 said:


> thats ok i need a good nights rest lol i might feel a little better ty





nickplowing1972;466260 said:


> LMAO TLS MERRY XMAS HUH?


Merry xmas to you also nick! Hey big bird all in good fun, hope you had fun last night with the snow! Have a good holiday!


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Missed you last night*



nickplowing1972;465947 said:


> hey al i might just be tempted im getting anxious here !!!!!!!!


Hey Nick, was looking for ya while we where out plowing from 4am to 1-pm today... could have used the help.... we got another 5" of fully blowing stuff... we are now at 48" so far this season,,, could use a week break to get some rest...

Sure yours will come soon...

Al


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

StratfordPusher;466883 said:


> Hey Nick, was looking for ya while we where out plowing from 4am to 1-pm today... could have used the help.... we got another 5" of fully blowing stuff... we are now at 48" so far this season,,, could use a week break to get some rest...
> 
> Sure yours will come soon...
> 
> Al


THATS AWESOME AL NOW PM ME YOUR ADDRESS SO I CAN MAPQUEST AND GET THE SPARE BEDS READY I HAVE MANY TRUCKS WITH FULL TANKS OF GAS SAY THE WORD AND IM COMING UP LOLtymusic


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We ended up with about 5 inched today.Christmas looks clear!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah we ended up with nothing today....ummmmm mabey i will go up to see grandview 2morrow, and push some snow banks back! Im coming grandview marry xmass:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The cookies are by the door for Santa. You better knock or I'll shoot!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;466973 said:


> The cookies are by the door for Santa. You better knock or I'll shoot!


Great....is my gifts under the tree?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

tls22;466975 said:


> Great....is my gifts under the tree?


*HEY WHAT ABOUT ME WHERES MY COOKIES AND AM I INVITED?*


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still a few cookies left! So you better get up here.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

you get any more snow grandview?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The 26th is looking clear,mid 40's.:waving:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WHATS UP GUYS........ NICK HERE AGAIN ALL MISERABLE AND WHAT NOT DEC 26TH STARTING SLEETING PRETTY GOOD AND THEN OF COURSE AN HOUR LATER ALL RAIN......:crying: THE NEXT FEW DAYS ITS GONNA BE TO WARM AGAIN FOR SNOW AND THREE DAYS OUT OF SEVEN RAIN IS IN THE FORECAST :crying:
 :bluebounc<<<<THIS IS NICK SHOOT ME I WANT SOME $%^ING SNOW TO PLOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear you nick! Mabey sunday night if all the stars and the moon align rite...hahahha! 
Sunday might be are only hope, before the big thaw!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Madman Henry says keep an eye on the storm Sunday night into Monday....We're due for some...


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

FordFisherman;469353 said:


> Madman Henry says keep an eye on the storm Sunday night into Monday....We're due for some...


IM DOING MY SNOWDANCE DEAR GOD I HOPE IT WORKS


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nick get ready buddy....its coming! Everyone is getting readypayup


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

tls22;469721 said:


> Nick get ready buddy....its coming! Everyone is getting readypayup


WHAT ARE YOU HEARING BECAUSE IM NOT SEEING IT ANYWHERES????? SUPPOSED TO GET COLDER MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK BUT IM NOT SEEING THE THREAT OF SNOW?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The madman henry...from accuweather....the storm is trending more more towards us.....new weather models says mix-snow sunday night...about 3-5 inches....we will see what happens!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont think central jersey is every getting snow... north central did a few weeks ago but the next 15days is just sun sun and more sun


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sunday night into monday looks good for all of central jersey!payup


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Where's the snow? This winter sucks.


----------



## joeyv13 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Snow ?? in the winter...*

Haven't pushed since 1/1....and no snow in site


----------

